# overnight in Worthing



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

anyone know of a free overnight stop in the Worthing area as we need to be away veary early am so resent having to pay for an overnight campsite for just a few hours!

thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've seen vans parked up for the night on the seafront - if you go almost as far as possible west, just before the coach parking bays.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks bm - how close to Goring is that out of interest as I don't know that part of the world.

we're doing Worthing Triathlon on 10th August and that takes place around the Alinora Boat Ramp, Goring near the Yacht Club and like all tris we have to be there at daft o'clock as the event starts at 7am.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> anyone know of a free overnight stop in the Worthing area as we need to be away veary early am so resent having to pay for an overnight campsite for just a few hours!
> 
> thanks


Hi,

My daughter lives in Worthing and I've seen motorhomes parked HERE on West Parade, it's the Goring end of Worthing.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not more than 10 minutes. sorry don't know the location, but Goring is the next "village" along from the end of the seafront road at Worthing; I think the event is at Marine Crescent, which is only about 1/2 mile from the end of the seafront - you go right at the western end of the seafront into George Avenue and then turn 1st left into Eirene Rd & continue into Marine Crescent. You may be able to park in one of the side roads - may be quieter than the seafront, but an upmarket area, so locals might abject! Put up Goring By sea on google maps & you should find it


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know of a free overnight stop in the Worthing area as we need to be away veary early am so resent having to pay for an overnight campsite for just a few hours!
> ...


Yes, that's the place I'm thinking of, Don :wink:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys - very helpful 

if you zoom in on that google map you can see the bays marked Coaches!


----------

